# 'Classic' Halloween team names



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

you could use Candy Corn in the place of either of the ones you mentioned


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm living and breathing Stephen King right now so I'm a bit influenced -

The Children of the Corn vs. The Walking Dead

ahhh... thats not classic though... so classic ones : Vampires vs. Zombies or Werewolves


----------

